
Notes on the Errors of Tex (1989) [pdf] - brudgers
https://www.tug.org/TUGboat/tb10-4/tb26knut.pdf
======
kidmenot
"The process of implementation constantly led me to unanticipated questions
and to new insights about how the original specifications could be improved."

The thought that even Don Knuth has those "gee, didn't think of that" moments
makes me feel better.

